# Favorite Laydown Blind Manufacturer



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

*What blinds are you taking into the feild?*​
FA3952.70%Avery3547.30%


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just wonder what brand of blind you guys/gals are taking into the feild. i have both a FA and Avery. Both seem to hold up well, and both have their pros and cons.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Avery/ghg is the only choice, but it has to be in killerweed camo. Have you seen the pics of FRED ZINK or Field in one. It virtually disapears in "late season corn" without even mudding it!

Seriously though, I am always changing my mind on blinds, always looking for something better. As of now Im using a ground force 90% of the time and when I'm feelin a little luxurious I hop in the eliminator pro guide (huge). That hunters specialties hitman blind seems pretty nice, and i'm kind of tempted to try out a prolandr as well. The ground force works really well for me most of the time because it is low profile, sets up quick and the back of it (head rest and down) goes pretty much strait up and down. This allows me to butt up my dogs groundforce dog blind right up to it sideways so he looks out the side over my shoulder as I shoot. The GF dog blind is the exact same height as the gf laydown and it looks like just one blind out there, and I can talk to my dog if I feel like it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I actually like both.

I love powerhunters in KW camo. You have better visibility which i really like in them, but their a little less comfy, not much room or convenience like in a full framed blind. But also reasonably priced.

I like the FA SUBS later when its colder. Their more comfy, and keep ya warm and toasty, but, the visibility isnt as good and their bulkier. And their cheaper than avery.

I own and use both.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

only way to go GroundForce KW-1...doesnt literally dissapear but it is a pretty sweet camo pattern


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Finisher! However I think I am going to try a hitman this fall. They are like a Buick!


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Avery Ground force Nat Gear all the way


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Is there much if any difference in the ground force and the finisher?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes, they are completely different. Just not that different in size. GF is a little smaller.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The force has a bar in your arse...


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I had a finisher and now powerhunters all the way. I love the low profile


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I voted for the FA but would definately like having a migrator for carring into fields. I think that it would be better than the S.U.B.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I would say that the best all around blinds are made by Final Approach, but ideally to cover all situations a SUB and a Power Hunter would be ideal.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Avery blinds are not very friendly to big guys. Im 6'7 340 lbs FA pro guide is about my only option


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

the only problem with fa blinds are the pins to put together in the morning, and when it gets cold the bars don't slide as well, but i have one and will keep fo certain situations, i just rather use my finishers


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

gotta love enclosed trailers, I leave my blinds set up year round in the trailer, just for that pin reason, FA's are kinda a pain when it is 4:00 am and zero degree's and you have to set them up


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I didn't see burlap on the ballot? Whats with that?


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

I use Gander Mt Guide series, the prices are competitive, and they r durable. no problems with it at all, that goes for the guide series clothing too


----------



## Bryan Pietig (Apr 11, 2008)

I am going with FA. I had Avery blinds and was not happy with the quality, they were falling apart after a season of hard use. I havent owned and new ones recently to see if they have got better. However, I bought a eliminator express this year and the stitching is tearing where the backrest attached to the floor.....so I guess I should vote for old FA.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

anyone that i have ever known that claims their avery's are the best had never sat in FA. after they do they make the switch and never look back. try sitting in avery all day in the spring. you will need a wheel chair to get around the next morning!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> I didn't see burlap on the ballot? Whats with that?


If I could only convince my friends.....Easiest blind to move!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

When I first started hunting, that is all we used Mav and we shot a few snows back in the day. Now I don't use it, not becasue it doesn't work, it works great, but after 45, I refuse to NOT use a layout blind!!! :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

jpallen14 said:


> anyone that i have ever known that claims their avery's are the best had never sat in FA. after they do they make the switch and never look back. try sitting in avery all day in the spring. you will need a wheel chair to get around the next morning!


Blind discomfort is like recoil; you only notice it when you're forced to think about it and even then it's not that bad.  My SUB doesn't get a 1/4 of the use as my GF, but to each their own.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> I didn't see burlap on the ballot? Whats with that?


Yeah, there should have been a third option for "other." Truth be told, lying under burlap with stubble raked over you is probably one of the best concealment methods there is. It's uncomfortable as hell and hard to shoot, but hey...you are definitely concealed well!

As far as brand preference, I like FA. I've had a couple Avery blinds and they just aren't built as well IMO. When you sit in an FA they feel solid, and sturdy...not wobbly. I've been using an SUB the past couple seasons and really like it. I still think the original ground blind, the eliminator, still stands up to the competition today. Sure, it's a little higher profile and it doesn't fold up but it's a dream to hunt out of.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> chris lillehoff said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see burlap on the ballot? Whats with that?
> ...


But then your "Hero Shots" don't look as cool as when you drape the birds over a blind...


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

I vote for the Final Approach as Ron deserves the credit and put together a great product for us all. With that siad, I do not like laydown hunting I would much rather pit quality hunting. I am posting another survey for us all. let me know what you think.

Thanks

Chris


----------

